# Kayfun Lite (plus) Drip Mode Tutorial



## Alex

*Has anyone tried this yet, looks interesting?*

*0.91 Ohm Micro coil*



*Organic Cotton Wick*



You can make the wick as long as you like, this was a quick build so I cut them to a random length.
*Sleeve and Juiced Up*



Screw on the one of the stainless steel sleeves from your original KFL tank and fill up to the first platform (where the chimney normally screws on.
*Top Cap with O-ring removed*



Remove your little o-ring from the top cap to prevent it from melting/getting damaged from being so close to the coil.
*Test fire*



*Screw on Top Cap*

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Useful 3


----------



## devdev

This could work.....but if your mod goes 45% degrees past vertical orientation you are gonna have a bad time with leaks everywhereee


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> This could work.....but if your mod goes 45% degrees past vertical orientation you are gonna have a bad time with leaks everywhereee



true that, but if you use some silica and stuff it in there it could work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

The compactness of the build is sure sexy the way you have set it up...

Wonder how long that tank will last you. Probably a good hour so I would think, which would make this practical


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> The compactness of the build is sure sexy the way you have set it up...
> 
> Wonder how long that tank will last you. Probably a good hour so I would think, which would make this practical



Thanks, but those aren't my pics. I do plan on trying this out soon though. Maybe later


----------



## devdev

Do it!

Then if it works I may consider giving it a go....

Ok I am going to build some coils. Been a while since I had a good session.


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> Do it!
> 
> Then if it works I may consider giving it a go....
> 
> Ok I am going to build some coils. Been a while since I had a good session.



The only problem is making sure the coil doesn't make contact with the topcap. So I'm thinking.... microscopic coil


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Very excited about this idea. So thanks for this @Alex! So here's a parallel 1.5mm 26g 0.5 ohm coil positioned as low as possible without contacting the positive bridge. I've used as thick a strand of cotton as I could fit inside 1.5mm coil. It's definitely enough (coil doesn't choke either).




I should have taken a level picture but let me tell you that the coil (being as low a possible) is now protruding about 1.5 - 2mm above the top.




Unfortunately this technique will *not* work with a Kayfun Lite Plus as the top cap is flat as shown in picture below. 




So I used the top cap of my 3.1, as shown in Alex's fourth picture, and viola! 




The top cap still doesn't close properly but there are no leaks, even when titling 90 degrees. Of course when tilting your wicks get no fuel so better to keep it as upright as possible.

The vape is excellent. Very similar to a standard Kayfun vape. The flavour might come out a little better. It's a pity about the air hole size though, wish I could make that larger. Because of that reason only I rate the vape slightly under that of a Trident. Otherwise it's very smooth, throat hit on the lowish side and nice clouds. Oh and the base gets *very* warm *very* quickly!

Cheers mate!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Reinvanhardt said:


> Very excited about this idea. So thanks for this @Alex! So here's a parallel 1.5mm 26g 0.5 ohm coil positioned as low as possible without contacting the positive bridge. I've used as thick a strand of cotton as I could fit inside 1.5mm coil. It's definitely enough (coil doesn't choke either).
> 
> View attachment 5402
> 
> 
> I should have taken a level picture but let me tell you that the coil (being as low a possible) is now protruding about 1.5 - 2mm above the top.
> 
> View attachment 5403
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this technique will *not* work with a Kayfun Lite Plus as the top cap is flat as shown in picture below.
> 
> View attachment 5405
> 
> 
> So I used the top cap of my 3.1, as shown in Alex's fourth picture, and viola!
> 
> View attachment 5404
> 
> 
> The top cap still doesn't close properly but there are no leaks, even when titling 90 degrees. Of course when tilting your wicks get no fuel so better to keep it as upright as possible.
> 
> The vape is excellent. Very similar to a standard Kayfun vape. The flavour might come out a little better. It's a pity about the air hole size though, wish I could make that larger. Because of that reason only I rate the vape slightly under that of a Trident. Otherwise it's very smooth, throat hit on the lowish side and nice clouds. Oh and the base gets *very* warm *very* quickly!
> 
> Cheers mate!



That's a Awesome bro. I've just been too busy with my kids school projects to get around to trying it out yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

Ok so how about pluging the airhole off and then (only if you have spare tank rings) drill some airholes in the tank ring on both sides and then have 2 coils (1 on each side of the screws) across the airholes! I won a Nano kit last night so I think I'm gonna try this with my old rings!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Hein510 said:


> Ok so how about pluging the airhole off and then (only if you have spare tank rings) drill some airholes in the tank ring on both sides and then have 2 coils (1 on each side of the screws) across the airholes! I won a Nano kit last night so I think I'm gonna try this with my old rings!



Excellent idea! The Kayfun Dripper coming to life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

Ok so my KFLP is almost empty!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

ok so the normal ring with the top cap isnt gonna work for a normal KF coil and my topcap isnt flat on the inside, looks like the topcap screws down and touches the coil, but I just tried it with the nano kit, took the chimney out, rewicked it with longer wick so its lying on the base and popped the topcap back on, took roughly 30 drops of juice before it gets to high or to close to the airhole, it has a massive TH now, flavour is awesome, vapour is more, this actually makes the KF better, cons is you cant tilt it to far, with the normal airhole the wick becomes very saturated so if it stands for a while you get a quick gurgle and then its gone. This is very good all and all. think I will be running it this way for a while.

will try and get some pics as my phone doesnt wanna take photos for some blerrie reason now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

should have used this in the cloud competition!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

have to try this later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops

@Alex thank you for this wonderful revelation! Works perfectly with a 2.4mm ID 26g kanthal coil! Made a nice 1.1ohm coil that fits perfect in the chimney hole in the top and the flavour throat hit and vapor is crazy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops

@Gizmo I though I'd link you to this after our chat today


----------



## Moetch

So that cell phone taking picks yet?


----------



## koilastir

I know this thread is oooooold but I need to start contributing somewhere!

I have my Russian 91% setup in the same way, 10 wraps 28g, 1.3ohm with rayon. The taste is incredible. 

Was using a Kanger Aerotank alongside the Russian while it was still in tank mode, since I converted it to drip mode, I haven't touched any of my other tanks.

Two things I love this setup for is the ease of wicking, and the amount of different flavours I can experience in a day of vaping. I suspect this is the case with any dripper though?

I don't even add any wicking around the base anymore, just leave my wicks nice and long, soaks up more than enough juice for an hour of vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

This whole thing gave me an idea. Gonna do some modding later it seems...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

